# Anniversary coming up



## Devastated1 (Dec 7, 2009)

My wedding anniversary is coming up. Not looking forward to it. To be honest, I don't even think he'll bring it up. Last year he got me a card and I didn't say anything (well, except thanking him for the card, I'm not completely rude ). And to think about 4 years ago, before I found out all about this I was planning a nice romantic weekend at a B&B, had it all arranged. My mom was going to take the kids for the weekend and it was going to be just the two of us. Yeah, um, not happening now, thanks


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry honey. how are things going? I wish I could just jump through the computer and hug you ( or pour us both a glass of wine) ha ha ha.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hang in there Devastated1 we all know what days like this do to our triggers, but remember we all have choices, change how you feel about the day, do something you guys like to do, start a new normal and build on that.......
Don't let that time in your life take anymore of your future.....
Show him you can be the better person.........
(((hugs)))) 
DawnD might have the right idea, pouring a you a glass of wine.....


----------



## Devastated1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you both very much. Dawn, I could really use a hug today. Things are slowly getting worse. He likes us not talking.

Jessi, I don't think anything can really help at this point.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there anything you can do for yourself to pick your spirits back up? Gym time, reading books, taking classes, etc? You sound in my boat which is the one where you have to do things for you because no one else gives a crap. Sucky place to be, but this too shall pass. I am sending that hug your way.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Devastated1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the hugs, it is greatly appreciated. I think I will try and do something for myself, even if it's walking around the mall by myself.


----------

